# Coco's new Mohawk. Thoughts please.



## Canada

Coco's hair was growing out from a cut 
and it was so cute all short and spikey on the top of her head.
So, I had been considering trying a mohawk on her. :hiding:
_I did it!_ And I also sculpted her a little goatee.
My hubby has a goatee and I wanted them to match. :blush:

Her she is! 



















_Please tell me honestly what you are thinking..._

Is it:

*a)* "This is wrong on so many levels. :angry:
You should not be allowed to own scissors. Even for crafts."

*b)* "Mildly dreadful. I hope Coco enjoys hats." :blink:

*c)* "Somewhat creative. :w00t:
Allthough I don't forsee it starting any trends here at SM."

or *d)* final answer: "Ingenious! :thumbsup:
I love that look so much that I am requesting it 
from my own hairdresser asap!"


Thanks for looking. And I will be taking grooming appointments! JK!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

My initial impression is: a :w00t: or maybe c

I still love you:heart: but I don't like a goatee on a little malt, the mohawk is alright......hey, it's your baby but you did ask~~

This was a hard post to write.....I will say you are creative though!!!


----------



## Princess D

I am going to go with C, but it is very creative and maybe the next attempt will be a trendsetter. Then again, that is just my preference, I am stuck on more classic styles like the Cosy, Cee Cee, and Rain style. I am not a creative or trendsetting person. I am still sporting a 'bob' hairstyle myself. Don't worry too much, it is just hair and you can change it up as often as you like and it will grow back  The most important thing is that you like it and your fluff feels good.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

lol...mohawks are what I try to *avoid* when grooming my two since they don't have top knots! 

I'll have to go with 'C'. Besides...she's a girl! And girls should *never* have a goatee.:blush: (Even if they can grow a beard! :HistericalSmiley: )


----------



## Johita

Oh no! no goatee for the pretty little lady! Answer C: should have stopped at the mohawk


----------



## sophie

I love all of your options - very funny! But, I'll have to go with C also. She's still adorable!!!!


----------



## Katkoota

C for sure for me  

I still love those eyes of hers. You can see the adorable-ness & love when looking through their eyes.

hugs
Kat


----------



## roxybaby22

I love how creative you are and that you don't let gender influence style choice! :biggrin:

My answer would have to be between C and D.


----------



## iheartbisou

Cute..but I"m going for the popular choice of "C" as well!! lol!


----------



## Cosy

I'm going to go with A. Back away from the scissors!  Sorry, I don't even like mohawks on indians.


----------



## Maisie and Me

Mommy, please cut this goatee off me ASAP:blush:


----------



## Snowbody

I'm afraid I'm siding with Brit here. Going for the A and a :new_shocked: Cute Coco lookin' a little Nick Nolte in that one. I kind of like the rounded full face of hair look myself. But you get an A for courage and guts. Darn I'm afraid to trip Tyler's feet. I truly hope I haven't insulted you but from your questionnaire I think you're welcoming comments.


----------



## pammy4501

I say she's rockin' that Mowhawk!! I like a little punk on a girl!


----------



## Orla

A, B & C! Lol!

I think it would be a great style for a boy, maybe.
Although, I put bows on my boy so what do I know?


----------



## Rocky's Mom

It's a cross between A and C, LOL!!!


----------



## Maltese&LabMommy

I think its cute! Ponyo's hair was so long before her cut, that I considered doing a body long mohawk! LOL but I was nice and dident want to do that to her! lol..no accually that groomers dident understand what I was saying since I need to work up on my Japanese some more and I have NO idea what mohawk in Japanese is! lol
VERY cut though


----------



## Canada

CeeCee's Mom said:


> My initial impression is: a :w00t: or maybe c
> 
> I still love you:heart: but I don't like a goatee on a little malt, the mohawk is alright......hey, it's your baby but you did ask~~
> 
> This was a hard post to write.....I will say you are creative though!!!


Thank you Diane. We :heart: you, too!
DH has such a noticeable goatee so I thought it would be cute if they matched. 
Of course, I realize that taste is subjective so I might just be:wacko1:. 




Princess D said:


> I am going to go with C, but it is very creative and *maybe the next attempt will be a trendsetter*. Then again, that is just my preference, I am stuck on more classic styles like the Cosy, Cee Cee, and Rain style. I am not a creative or trendsetting person. I am still sporting a 'bob' hairstyle myself. Don't worry too much, it is just hair and you can change it up as often as you like and it will grow back  The most important thing is that you like it and your fluff feels good.


I am taking the "maybe the next attempt will be a trendsetter" as encouragement to keep going! :HistericalSmiley: 
That creative success is just around the corner! 
Indeed, the "Cosy", "Cee Cee" and "Rain" are all stunning.
One day I will finesse the "Coco" (my apologies to the other SM Cocos!)
Bobs are still cool. I like the angled bobs that slant diagonally, longer at the front.



Crystal&Zoe said:


> lol...mohawks are what I try to *avoid* when grooming my two since they don't have top knots!
> 
> I'll have to go with 'C'. Besides...she's a girl! And girls should *never* have a goatee.:blush: (Even if they can grow a beard! :HistericalSmiley: )


Zoe & Jett have fab haircuts! You do great work!



Johita said:


> Oh no! no goatee for the pretty little lady! Answer C: should have stopped at the mohawk


The goatee was spur of the moment, inspired my muse, Coco.
Perhaps I should have stopped at the mohawk.
Allthough the goatee does give a nice symmetry and balance to the mohawk...



sophie said:


> I love all of your options - very funny! But, I'll have to go with C also. She's still adorable!!!!


Thank you! I think the "C" answer is ahead for sure.




TheMalts&Me said:


> C for sure for me
> 
> I still love those eyes of hers. You can see the adorable-ness & love when looking through their eyes.
> 
> hugs
> Kat


Thanks, Kat! Coco does have large eyes. She says "Fank you, Auntie Kat!"




roxybaby22 said:


> I love how creative you are and that you _*don't let gender influence style choice!*_ :biggrin:
> 
> My answer would have to be between C and D.


Exactly, Brianna! Coco views her gender as a mere "suggestion"! 
I will be supportive of which ever she chooses to identify with (or both).
:goof:




iheartbisou said:


> Cute..but I"m going for the popular choice of "C" as well!! lol!


Yep, sounds like "C" it is!!!



Cosy said:


> I'm going to go with A. Back away from the scissors!  Sorry, I don't even like mohawks on indians.


Lol! :HistericalSmiley:I guess I will never be a top groomer?! 



Maisie and Me said:


> Mommy, please cut this goatee off me ASAP:blush:


I'm sorry Coco, but Mommy thinks you look darling! :wub:
I am hoping this might give her a confidence boost. 
She is pretty submissive so I thought the punk look could help...



Snowbody said:


> I'm afraid I'm siding with Brit here. Going for the A and a :new_shocked: Cute Coco lookin' a little Nick Nolte in that one. I kind of like the rounded full face of hair look myself. But you get an A for courage and guts. Darn I'm afraid to trip Tyler's feet. I truly hope I haven't insulted you but from your questionnaire I think you're welcoming comments.


Nick Nolte! :HistericalSmiley:I don't think he is a style icon that Coco should be aspiring to. Lol.

And yes, you are right, I am welcoming _all_ comments about the "hair art".
As there is no right or wrong way to view art.:thumbsup:



pammy4501 said:


> I say she's rockin' that Mowhawk!! I like a little punk on a girl!


Thank You, Pammy! :rochard:
I read my comments in the morning but didn't have time to reply then, 
as I had to get Paris to class. 
So I read the "_I like a little punk on a boy_" 
And it made me laugh. :HistericalSmiley:
Part of this is a mini social experiment. 
Having had a boy Malt previously, 
I saw that people _always_ referred to him as "Her". 
So I am curious if this style will have the opposite effect and people might actually refer to a Malt as "Him." ???



amby said:


> A, B & C! Lol!
> 
> I think it would be a great style for a boy, maybe.
> Although, I put bows on my boy so what do I know?


Don't worry, please tell Milo that Paris still has long hair 
for all those gorgeous bows he sent for SS. 
I think Paris would have a fit if I cut her pretty hair. :smmadder:
I think she was even hoping I would make her some extensions from Coco's clippings! 



Rocky's Mom said:


> It's a cross between A and C, LOL!!!


Thank you for your vote! 
I will take all the critiques of my work that I can get.:thumbsup:

Thank you everyone for your votes!


----------



## Canada

Maltese&LabMommy said:


> I think its cute! Ponyo's hair was so long before her cut, that I considered doing a body long mohawk! LOL but I was nice and dident want to do that to her! lol..no accually that groomers dident understand what I was saying since I need to work up on my Japanese some more and I have NO idea what mohawk in Japanese is! lol
> VERY cut though


Yes, you are on the same creative wavelength as me! :thumbsup:
Oddly enough, I was _mentally picturing_ that body long look.
But wasn't going to go there with Coco, 
as I knew her hair would flop over.
And I am loving the very short on the body 
and long on the legs that she has now.
But that look could def work. 
Maybe a Pom would look really cute with that?
Or a Poodle? It would get more height with the curly coat.
Your Ponyo is SO adorable! I love his current Korean Malt cut!


----------



## Hunter's Mom

I personally have been thinking about a mohawk for Mr. Hunter. I miss his topknot and don't want to cut it short. I was even thinking of (gasp) tinting the tips!


----------



## Canada

Hunter's Mom said:


> I personally have been thinking about a mohawk for Mr. Hunter. I miss his topknot and don't want to cut it short. I was even thinking of (gasp) tinting the tips!


Hunter could _totally_ rock a Mohawk! 
He seems to have that edge to him! :thumbsup:
I was looking at dyes in a pet supply store near Hallowe'en
but I questioned the ingredients. 
So I didn't buy any as I didn't want any extra chemicals in their product.
And my girls were WAY to young then for anything like that. 
(If they were safe, I would have stored them away for when the pups were older)
But maybe they make *natural *dyes?? 
Let me know if you hear of a natural one 
and perhaps we can get really brave!


Paris has little coloured clip in extensions but her hair needs to be longer.
She wants no part of my creative hairdressing.
She says :"Mommy, I am not a Chia Pet! Go pwactice your hairtwimming on my sister!"


----------



## Canada

I just thouught of what you could try with Hunter's hair, Erin.
Maybe the top knot finishing gel and spike it up a bit?
I scoop out a bit of the gel and mix it in a little container with small sparkle.
I don't use the large size glitter, only the fine sized one.
(the makeup safe stuff)
I have used this on Coco for fashion shows with splendid results.
(Paris does not do shows, 
sadly she would be trying to start stuff with the other models)
Allthough I must say, a little goes a long way with that gel.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

omg i will vote c too , i think the mohawk looks cute .lol dolce kinda had one but it grew n now its just uneven lol .. the goatee hmmmm


----------



## Snow White

A & C :HistericalSmiley:


----------

